
Ask HN: Why is everything still so slow? - julienreszka
Despite greater processing power.
======
seren
It is similar to Jevons paradox in economy [0].

The cheaper or more efficient something is, the more it is acceptable to
waste.

On a 8 bit microcontroller, you usually don't waste too much resources because
you are really limited, on the other side of the spectrum you now have
processing power on demand, so in a way it does not always make much sense to
be as efficient as possible.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox)

